# My SuperSized Pregnancy...help!



## Kortana (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

So I have read a few posts but I have a question. I have read things all over the web but I would rather hear what women in my situation think or did or are doing. I am 33, I weigh about 380lbs. My weight is very evenly distributed (if that matters). I dont have high blood pressure, diabetes, high cholesterol ...I am considered by my doctors to be quite healthy (besides my excess weight- they consider that the worst of all - OBVIOUSLY!) Due to an accident last year I am not as active as I would like to be but I am returning to work in a few weeks so that will change.

My question is this; my BF and I are talking babies; what should I be thinking about at this time. I understand larger women have complications sometimes...could anyone share their story with me? What, if anything, were the issues you faced. In sharing your stories could you mention your weight? I would really like to know what I might face and did you face any cristicism? Feel free to send me PMs if you prefer.

Any advice is welcome, I really want to be as prepared mentally as I can for our journey. I have always wanted children but I would hate to think my weight (which I am extremly comfortable with by the way) is going to hinder me. And at 34 (tik tok tik tok) I want to start now! 

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## penguin (Mar 23, 2011)

My story is here


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Kortana, 

Lots of people have shared their stories in the plus size pregnancy threads we've had. They should be really inspiring to you! We've had some really good outcomes and healthy, happy babies and mama's. My perspective is from both as a patient (I ranged from 215 to 245 when I had my kids), doula, childbirth educator, nurse and now I'm studying to be a nurse practitioner.

There are some risks for having a baby when you're big but there are also risks for having a baby when you're older, or if you're diabetic, or if you have a heart condition or if you have asthma or if you have a stressful job. See where I'm going with this? We obviously want people to be as healthy as possible when they have babies because that makes the most likely good outcome, but we also don't want moms to be too old either because that sets up a whole other set of complications. There is also the issue of how much weight you gain in pregnancy. That, too, puts you at risk. 

So if you're overall healthy, and your sweetie is healthy, maybe you should make an appointment with a health care provider you trust for a pre-conception counseling session. See what you can do to tweak your diet away from the things you're at risk for -- gestational diabetes and gestational hypertension -- and maybe start taking a prenatal vitamin or at least folic acid while you're getting ready to have a baby. Some providers are more fat friendly than others; in general midwives and nurse practitioners tend to be more mellow about such things, and spend more time with their patients so I admit to a bias there.  

I think you should be thinking about being sure you have a good diet, getting the bad stuff out of your life like alcohol, drugs, smoking, if indeed you do any of that stuff, while encouraging healthy whole foods, drinking water, and getting some sort of exercise in; you know, the stuff they tell us to do all the time!  Maybe think about what kind of low impact exercise you can do -- walking, swimming, yoga. There's a *lot* to do to get your body ready that doesn't involve losing massive amounts of weight. And your boyfriend can do it right along with you -- as he should. Because having a baby when you're part of a couple is a team effort.

But read people's stories, too. And good luck!


----------



## Kortana (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow thanks for sharing ladies. Gives me some confidence to move forward. I have never let my weight get in the way of anything I have wanted to do but this is obviously a little different. 

I have a doctors appointment on the 14th to check my "Lady Parts" and then hopefully we will begin trying and see what happens. I am going to go ready some more of the posts, I can't see how too much information would be a bad thing in this circumstance!


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

Kortana, 

My son's mom was in the mid-300s and 38 when she had him. The entire pregnancy went without any incidents (with the exception of Kaiser at one point mixing up records and calling on a Friday afternoon at 5pm saying there was something dreadfully wrong and we should call them back Monday). The boy didn't really want to come out, and so they resorted to a C-section. There it became obvious that they'd sent her home far too soon and that antibiotic dosages were way off, so healing took much longer than it should have. Else, all went well and the boy, not knowing the dreadful state of my bank account but armed with an exemplary academic record, is now setting his sights on Harvard. It's a wild ride, this whole kid thing, but one that no one who's so inclined or has a chance should miss.


----------



## Pauline (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi!

I was 29, exactly 400lbs and 5'8. It wasnt planned at 400lbs and smoking, but he was very much wanted and so much enjoyed over the years. I also was very healthy, no diabetes or hypertention, good blood numbers other than obesity. Im sure my doctor would have instructed me to lose weight but i had a normal pregnancy, a natural delivery with 14 hours labor and he weighed 7lbs 10oz....of course he was the most beautiful baby ever born! The only "problem" i think i had was that the doctors had a harder than normal time seeing threw my layers of fat during ultrasounds and they couldnt really measure my belly from pubic bone to belly button since my belly was larger than the pregnancy....i also didnt feel him move until 5 1/2 months i think because of my weight and most feel it sooner. By the time i had him, i had lost 40lbs and never needed maternity clothes. Honestly...it was a breeze, no morning sickness (which varies in moms probably nothing to do with our weight), nothing out of the ordinary, super fun....loved being pregnant, nursed him for 15 months & wanted many more but by time he was two, i weighed 500 lbs and my fertility organs were on vacation so i never concieved again after that. I regret that part because i am a great mom and would have wanted about 3 more! Overall....if youre healthy, i say "GO FOR IT!" Have fun & take lots of pictures cuz time flies and before you know it, they are already 18!
~Paulee :kiss2:

Mommy & Dillon, age 2 

View attachment Dillon & mommy 1995 - Copy.JPG


----------



## SSBBWMJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Kortana said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So I have read a few posts but I have a question. I have read things all over the web but I would rather hear what women in my situation think or did or are doing. I am 33, I weigh about 380lbs. My weight is very evenly distributed (if that matters). I dont have high blood pressure, diabetes, high cholesterol ...I am considered by my doctors to be quite healthy (besides my excess weight- they consider that the worst of all - OBVIOUSLY!) Due to an accident last year I am not as active as I would like to be but I am returning to work in a few weeks so that will change.
> 
> ...




I was 350 when I was pregnant with my first kid. No complications what so ever. No high blood pressure or anything. Gained about 20 pounds total with him. He weighed almost 11 pounds when he was born and he is about to be 7 
i'm 16 weeks pregnant with my second kid. Some complications ... cramping much like when I was pregnant with my son. But found out I am bleeding between my uterus and placenta. Which from what I'm understanding is sometimes normal for 2nd pregnancies. I was on bed rest the past month to help stop the bleeding and keep my lil one strong. Its been a scary experience this time around. No lie. But had an ulta sound today and my lil one is doing just fine ... moving around and heart beat is strong. Obviously my weight is an issue too. I wish there was more SSBBWs who would share stories. I look on line a lot.
If you plan to get pregnant ... best advice would be take your prenatal pills and keep all appt with dr. And take it east. I wish you the best of luck!!
FYI ... I was 24 with my first ... and just turned 31 with this one.


----------

